# Overclocking Genearl PC (New User)



## corsair831 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gaming PC. Want to overclock to get best results.
I've done some research and to the best of my extent all of the main parts of my computer are overclocking "beasts"; however i barely know what this means :4-dontkno . 

My PC Specs are: 

Power Supply: 600W OCZ StealthXStream Power Supply
Processor: Q6600 Quad Core "energy efficient"
Motherboard: P5n32-e SLI
Graphics Card: Gainward Bliss 8800 GT 512MB Golden Sample
RAM:Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 XMS2 Dominator Memory Xtreme Performance Kit with Fan CL5 2.1 V

So far as i'm aware the RAM is extremely efficient at overclocking in this case (i paid enough !), so i would like some help with that please. 

I don't know how to overclock at all, however i will read through the manuals and other posts here, but i need genearl and if anyone has enough time, preferably specific advice on overclocking my machine. 
Thank you, corsair.ray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

since your ram is very good at overclocking, this is what i would do (i had a chip very similar to this one, and it worked well ):
1: in bios, drop the multiplier to around 10 (this will underclock the chip, but it will make overclocking much easier and you will be able to go higher)
2: slowly raise the FSB ~ 10 at a time. your goal will be 400, but you are going to need to up to volts to somewhere around 1.375. DO NOT SET YOUR VOLTAGE YET.
3: as you go up, run stress tests such as wprime or orthos to make sure it works. most people recommend around an hour each, but when i overclocked i found that about 10 minutes worked very well. each to their own i guess.
4: if you fail a benchmark, i.e. your computer crashes, do not worry. go into bios, put everything back to where it was, and raise the CPU volt the minimum amount possible.
5: keep doing that till you reach your desired goal  (400 x 10 = 4.0 ghz, a pretty good overclock that is very easy to obtain)
6: do not go past 1.4 volts, however, and post here. there are other ways, but this is a very simple one. 
7: you may also wish to "loosen" ram timing, but again, if anything abnormal happens just post here again


----------



## corsair831 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you for the excellent reply  .. i will try this when i have time; should post back in about a fortnight .


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

q6600 does not have a 10x multi, same concept, but max multi is 9. increase by fsb 10, test for a little while, go on. then, when you reach max clocks that are stable for 10 minutes, do a full occt run (2 hours I think). What cooling do you have? as that will determine the max amount of voltage you can give the chip.


----------



## corsair831 (Feb 3, 2008)

i do not have any cooling except one medium fan on the back of the case, and the side of the case constantly removed (the RAM also has it's own personal quite efficient fanning system). I'm definitely looking into getting some cooling however; i don't suppose anybody'd be able to reccommend any under the price of 50 pounds that'd be suitable for overclocking these parts?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Add another case fan preferably the same as the one you have on the back of your case, or with similar airflow. Arrange them so one is sucking air in from the front of the case and the other is blowing out the back. For silence, buy two Nexus or Noctua fans and ditch the existing one. That should set you back around 20~25 pounds.

For your CPU, the best HSF on the market Xigmatek HDT-S1283 is around 25~30 pounds.


----------



## corsair831 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank you underclocker, i'll purchase all of those items immediately; however, are you sure that a 600w PSU will be enough to supply all these fans as well as a hefty gfx card and quad processor ? should i be investing in higher than an OCZ 600w PSU if im wanting to overclock // install new fans? . ty, corsair.


----------



## corsair831 (Feb 3, 2008)

hmm is the supplied intel Q6600 CPU fan no good then?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

no, not for overclocking. intel supplied heatsinks are only meant to keep the processor cool at stock speeds. you may get away with raising the clock some while on stock voltage, but that won't give you as nice of an oc as with a fairly inexpensive aftermarket cooler, like that xigmatek hdt-s1283. the power supply will be fine, as fans do not take much power, and your processor and video card together will take up around 300w with a moderate oc on both.


----------

